# The ol' stx 38 revisited



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a 1980s stx 38 yellow deck. It has not been started in some time. There is some kind of electrical issue. If I buy and install a new battery it will be dead by the end of the week. 
I was thinking of adding a switch, to cut the battery off when I'm finished. I have no idea how to do that or if it is possible. Someone please point me in the right direction. 


Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

How old is the battery you have?
Have you had it charged and tested,to see if it is the cause?
If it's over 4-5 yrs old,replace it .Make sure you charge it,for at least 4 hrs,at 2 amps,before use (overnite at 2 amps,is better).
If the new battery does the same thing,then you can worry about cut-off switches.


----------

